# I got my clip on extensions today!



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG i got my extensions finally today! (clip ons)

they feel so good, super easy to put in, i decided on getting black ones as i will keep my hair black for a while longer i think.

im off to the hair dresser to get my hair redyed tomorrow so excuse the colour difference at the moment, lol and this is unstyled just got them delivered and put them straight in to look! im very happy with them.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks great Nik!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2008)

It loooks great and I don't see a color difference at all



Love the long hair on you


----------



## Marisol (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG i got my extensions finally today! (clip ons) they feel so good, super easy to put in, i decided on getting black ones as i will keep my hair black for a while longer i think.

im off to the hair dresser to get my hair redyed tomorrow so excuse the colour difference at the moment, lol and this is unstyled just got them delivered and put them straight in to look! im very happy with them.





I took mine and kind of angled/cut them around my chin/face. They look so good. They blend so well, you can't tell a difference.yours look great. Post some more pics when you style them.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 1, 2008)

YOu look beautiful.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 1, 2008)

They look really good!!!


----------



## polaroidscene (Feb 1, 2008)

aw they look nice where did you get them?


----------



## Bexy (Feb 1, 2008)

They look great, is it human hair?


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey there everyone thanks for the nice comments, they are human hair, i got them from an awesome ebay seller who also sells to salons around australia. all up with postage they cost me around $95 (au)


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just about to ask you how much they were, lol. I like them, they really suit you Nik!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE THEM!!

i want some now...lol.

ive thought about getting clip ons but i was always so nervous about it.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2008)

lol havent had time to do anything to it yet still but done a before and after pic my hair is sooooo 'fine' and heaps shorter before ....


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOVE THEM!! i want some now...lol.

ive thought about getting clip ons but i was always so nervous about it.

you should get some they are a fraction of the price for the glue in ones and they clip in and out in minutes, i am super happy with mine, but make sure you get real human hair...im going to curl mine tomorrow for something to do lmao


----------



## luxotika (Feb 1, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2008)

They look awesome! I want some now too! Were did you get them from?


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They look awesome! I want some now too! Were did you get them from? hey there i got them from this seller. eBay Seller: hairglamour: Women, Fashion items on eBay Australia


----------



## nursie (Feb 2, 2008)

oh your hair already looks great without any blending! how long is your natural hair?


----------



## niksaki (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nursie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh your hair already looks great without any blending! how long is your natural hair? hey there thanks i posted a pic in this thread of my real hair then my hair with extensions to compare thanks nic


----------



## chellyfish (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you should get some they are a fraction of the price for the glue in ones and they clip in and out in minutes, i am super happy with mine, but make sure you get real human hair...im going to curl mine tomorrow for something to do lmao




i may have to get some. i really want my long hair back....lol. this will be a temporary fix til i can get them back haha.
i think im gonna research it more and buy some.

i want to see pics of them styled!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 4, 2008)

wow they look great!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Love it! I'm wanting extensions...I love long hair!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 5, 2008)

they look brilliant


----------



## niksaki (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Manda (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks great, Nik!


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2008)

They look great!!!


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 6, 2008)

Cute...can you send me the information?


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 6, 2008)

love it! and youre hot as always!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 18, 2008)

Your hair looks wonderful! I seriously wouldn't have guessed they were extensions.


----------



## katana (May 19, 2008)

Very petty! Looks very real!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 20, 2008)

they look great!


----------

